# Grizzly G1014Z Modifications



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

makes you wonder sometimes ,
if the people that design these tools 
ever even see one ?
much less use one .

good modifications !


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

good stuff anything to make something better is great


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice work, I made a change to my miter saw that I have been meaning to post, this reminded me to do it, thanks!


----------

